# Virgil's Before and After pics (2 Months Difference)



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW.. the change is remarkable.. he looks amazing!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow...he looks GREAT!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Virgil is looking mighty handsome! Happy to hear he's doing so much better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

Wow!!

Virgil looks so much healthier!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks the picture of health now!!!!!! What a transformation.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He does look much better, I'm glad you found a better place for him too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It's been a lot of work to get him back to this weight in 2 months, but luckily he got there right in time. While it's not too cold yet, it's awkward temps of close to freezing at night, and then 20 degrees during the day. Hard to blanket for that weather, so he's going naked. I definitely wouldn't have been able to have him go naked in the cold nights if he'd been at his August weight.

And, his paddock mate is gone so Virgil gets all the hay to himself for the next 6 days before he moves. I'm sure he'll gain even more weight now that he's not sharing and actually eating his hay portion!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He looks fantastic now. Amazing what you have done in such a few months. Congratulations, he is one good looking boy.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That is wonderful...he looks so much better! I am glad you are soaking the cubes. Good job!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh he's wonderful looking.....thanks for saving him....:: You did a great job...cant believe it 's the same horse....and does their temperament change when they are healthier....do they seem happier??? I've never had any experience with horses....thanks for sharing..


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Some horses can get a lot more spunky and energetic or "hot" if they go from ribby to fat. Sometimes it's because a horse is ill or has problems which is what made them skinny in the first place, i.e. abcessed tooth, extreme pain, infection, etc. and then when that's cleared up, they gain weight and feel GOOD. In Virgil's case, he was healthy just not getting enough food, so I didn't see a difference in his personality. Besides him nickering every time he sees his red bucket on the way out to the paddock! Of course, he's also the horse that had someone remark last week, "oh don't worry, they usually calm down when they get older. What is he, about 4?" and I was like, "uh...he's actually 16." He's feeling pretty good these days, that's for sure! Especially now that it's cooling off and getting windy!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, no wonder you were so worried. He looks like a totally different horse now! Amazing.

When our daughter brought her horse up from N.C. 2+ years ago we didn't know he was full of worms. He came from a top-notch training barn but was a cull. They called him Hershey because he was the color of a chocolate bar. Guess they didn't notice he was actually kind of orange.

Fastforward to now, worm-free, ulcer's treated and he's totally a different color. NOW he looks like a chocolate bar.

Amazing what some decent care and groceries can do for our boys. I'm as happy for you as you are!


----------

